# General > Politics >  WHiskey Sales

## rob murray

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...iness-33728333

Read this its kinda hard to follow, but it seems Diageo's full-year results have flat lined for second year in a row, main reasons are growth fro whiskey in emerging markets have stalled, tastes are changing, the industry giant ( Diageo ) has stalled and it's responding by turning its marketing attention to other rival spirits.

----------


## golach

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...iness-33728333Read this its kinda hard to follow, but it seems Diageo's full-year results have flat lined for second year in a row, main reasons are growth fro whiskey in emerging markets have stalled, tastes are changing, the industry giant ( Diageo ) has stalled and it's responding by turning its marketing attention to other rival spirits.


"Whiskey" ? where are you Rob ?, it's "Whisky" in Scotland

----------


## rob murray

> "Whiskey" ? where are you Rob ?, it's "Whisky" in Scotland


I can ever spell the word correctly......I stand ashamed

----------


## rob murray

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...iness-33728333
> 
> Read this its kinda hard to follow, but it seems Diageo's full-year results have flat lined for second year in a row, main reasons are growth for whisky in emerging markets have stalled, tastes are changing, the industry giant ( Diageo ) has stalled and it's responding by turning its marketing attention to other rival spirits.


Whisky............................................  ...................

----------


## BetterTogether

Whisky sales have been down for sometime now, another of Scotland's great industries beginning to struggle. It doesn't help when the younger generations are turning away from alcohol in ever larger numbers. Along with law changes here in Scotland making it harder for people to imbibe the way they used to, drink in a pub make sure there's a named driver, drink at home people start wondering if you have a drink problem.

----------


## Fulmar

Well, alcohol is public enemy number one with regard to health, crime and social misery so surely a good thing that people are drinking less of it or even not drinking at all? (I speak as one who does drink, sparingly and responsibly, so not 'holier than thou'. I don't like spirits though- red wine for me)!

----------


## rob murray

Quite partial to a glass or 2 of good red wine......export markets for whisky will be hard hit though !

----------


## cptdodger

> Well, alcohol is public enemy number one with regard to health, crime and social misery so surely a good thing that people are drinking less of it or even not drinking at all? (I speak as one who does drink, sparingly and responsibly, so not 'holier than thou'. I don't like spirits though- red wine for me)!


I quite agree, I do'nt think it's a bad thing either if  people are turning away from alcohol, and can't afford to binge drink, and so on. Not enough is made about the damage alcohol does to you, and the anti social behaviour that accompanies it. Trust me, once you have seen somebody being glassed in the face, you would wonder why alcohol was'nt banned completely.

Having said that, I would'nt want to see anybody lose their jobs because of a downturn in the industry. My sister and brother in law worked for Dewars in Dundee until it closed, and they found themselves both out of work having just bought a house, I would'nt wish that on anybody.

Before anybody else says it, I have just contradicted myself there ! I do'nt know what the answer is though.

----------


## sids

> "Whiskey" ? where are you Rob ?, it's "Whisky" in Scotland


Says who?

.......

----------


## rob murray

> Says who?
> 
> .......


Aha....seems my spelling might have been right ?

----------


## Alien Adrenaline Reflex

both are correct depnding of which one you are talking about.  I didn't know before and I can admit to looking it up.

found this infrmative link  http://www.whiskyforeveryone.com/whi...r_whiskey.html

----------


## sids

> it's "Whisky" in Scotland


Other places too, sometimes.

----------

